# εκατοστά (του τετραγωνικού)



## Palavra (May 12, 2010)

Μεταφράζω ένα συμβόλαιο, όπου μεταξύ άλλων περιγράφεται το υπό πώληση ακίνητο. Εκεί λοιπόν λέει ότι το ακίνητο είναι 50,25 τ.μ. και ολογράφως πενήντα τετραγωνικά μέτρα και είκοσι πέντε εκατοστά.

Αυτά τα εκατοστά πώς τα λέμε στα αγγλικά; Επίσης, μήπως έχει κάνει λάθος ο συντάκτης του πρωτοτύπου μου; Ή απλώς εγώ είμαι άσχετη με το θέμα;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Τα 50,25 τ.μ. είναι πενήντα τετραγωνικά μέτρα και ένα τέταρτο του τετραγωνικού μέτρου (fifty square metres and a quarter of a square metre), ή 0,25 τ.μ. = 2.500 τετραγωνικά εκατοστά, αφού το τ.μ. έχει 100 x 100 = 10.000 τ.εκατ. Δεν είναι έτσι; (Εννοεί 25/100 του τετραγωνικού μέτρου, όχι 25 τετραγωνικά εκατοστά του μέτρου.)


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2010)

Μάλλον: γκουκλάρισα τα 0,25 τ.μ. και μου έβγαλε ότι ισούνται με 2500 τ. εκ. Εξ ου και η απορία μου.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2010)

Α, οκ! 
Έντιτ: με ενημερώνουν ότι το 0,25 αναφέρεται στη μονάδα, δηλαδή μιλάμε για είκοσι πέντε εκατοστά του αριθμού πενήντα, ή για 25 τετραγωνικά δεκατόμετρα. Ε;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Το τετραγωνικό μέτρο έχει μια διάσταση 100 εκατοστών και άλλη μια 100 εκατοστών και συνολικά περιέχει 100 x 100 = 10.000 τετραγωνικά εκατοστά. Το ένα τέταρτο του τετραγωνικού μέτρου έχει μία διάσταση 50 εκατοστά και άλλη μία 50 εκατοστά, και περιέχει 50 x 50 = 2.500 τετραγωνικά εκατοστά. Τα 25 τετραγωνικά εκατοστά είναι ένα μικρούλι μικρούλι τετραγωνάκι με διαστάσεις 5 εκατοστά (5 x 5 = 25 τετρ. εκατοστά). Το τετραγωνικό εκατοστό είναι ένα τετράγωνο με διαστάσεις ένα εκατοστό επί ένα εκατοστό. Δεν είναι το ένα εκατοστό του τετραγωνικού μέτρου (που είναι το τετραγωνικό δεκατόμετρο).


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Έντιτ: με ενημερώνουν ότι το 0,25 αναφέρεται στη μονάδα, δηλαδή μιλάμε για είκοσι πέντε εκατοστά του αριθμού πενήντα, ή για 25 τετραγωνικά δεκατόμετρα. Ε;


Όχι 25/100 του αριθμού 50, αλλά 25/100 του αριθμού 1 (του ενός τετραγωνικού μέτρου).


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2010)

Ναι, αυτό.  Άρα, δε γράφω centimeters, γραφω square decimeters.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2010)

Nομίζω ότι μπορούμε στα αγγλικά να το αποδώσουμε *fifty point twenty-five square meters*
ή *fifty square meters and twenty-five hundredths, *γιατί αυτά τα εκατοστά είναι, όχι τα centimeters. Όπως λέμε πέμπτα, δέκατα, εικοστά, τριακοσιοστά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

*10 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και 20 εκατοστά*

10 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και 20 εκατοστά (10,20 τ.μ.)

Εσείς πώς θα μεταφράζατε αυτό και τα παρόμοια;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 27, 2013)

Αυτό που γράφεις είναι 10 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και 20 εκατοστά του τετραγωνικού μέτρου — και κανείς δεν το λέει έτσι, αλλά «δέκα κόμμα είκοσι τετραγωνικά μέτρα».
Το «10 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και 20 εκατοστά» παραπέμπει πολύ περισσότερο σε 10 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και 20 τετραγωνικά εκατοστά — που είναι άλλο: 10,0020 τ.μ.
Εννοείται πως, επειδή με τις μονάδες δεν παίζουμε, και τα δύο (ΚΠ και ΚΣ) οφείλουν να αναφέρουν το ορθό βάσει των συμβάσεων του SI: 10,2 m[SUP]2[/SUP].


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

Φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις μεταφράσει συμβόλαιο με τα μαθηματικά των συμβολαιογράφων! Είναι όπως το λες: «10 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και 20 εκατοστά του τετραγωνικού μέτρου» και *δεν* μεταφράζεται «ten square metres and 20 square centimetres». 

Πώς θα το μεταφράζατε ολογράφως;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2013)

10 square meters and 20 hundredths, πώς σου φαίνεται;


----------



## rogne (Oct 27, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6131-εκατοστά-(του-τετραγωνικού)...?

ΥΓ. Ten and twenty hundredths square meters?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2013)

Ten point two square meters; Ten-and-two-tenths square meters;


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> 10 square meters and 20 hundredths, πώς σου φαίνεται;


Προς το παρόν, το έχω έτσι, αλλά με βραχυγραφία: «ten square meters and twenty 100ths (10.20 m[SUP]2[/SUP])». Δεν έψαξα να δω τι λέει η πιάτσα.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 27, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> 10 square meters and 20 hundredths, πώς σου φαίνεται;


Αυτό. Για συντομία, "10 sq.m. and 20/100ths of a sq.m."
Και η πρόταση του δόκτορα παίζει επίσης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2013)

+1 στο #8 και στο πρώτο του #6. Εγώ, ωστόσο, αναρωτιέμαι: συμβολαιογραφικά μαθηματικά ή όχι, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τηρούμε τις συμβάσεις του SI; Οι συμβολαιογράφοι μπορούν να εξαιρούνται και να γράφουν όπως να 'ναι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Σούμα:
Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος να πούμε ότι η επιφάνεια / το εμβαδόν ενός χώρου είναι «δέκα τετραγωνικά μέτρα και είκοσι εκατοστά (10,20 m[SUP]2[/SUP]). Δεν λέει «δέκα τετραγωνικά μέτρα και είκοσι τετραγωνικά εκατοστά», εύκολα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι λέει «και είκοσι εκατοστά του τετραγωνικού μέτρου» και, αν δεν το καταλάβαμε από την ολόγραφη αναγραφή, το καταλαβαίνουμε από την αριθμητική.

Στο αγγλικό κατέληξα να βάλω hundredths (όχι 100ths): «ten square metres and twenty hundredths».

Αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να προσθέσω αυτό το νήμα σε τούτο εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6131-εκατοστά-(του-τετραγωνικού)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 28, 2013)

Κι όμως, όταν μιλάς για μήκη και επιφάνειες η λέξη «εκατοστό» έχει συγκεκριμένη έννοια - είναι πιο φυσικό να θεωρήσει κανείς ότι εννοείται το «τετραγωνικά» παρά να φανταστεί ότι μιλάς για εκατοστά του τετραγωνικού μέτρου. Αν δεν το γράψεις και αριθμητικά, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πεις «δέκα τετραγωνικά μέτρα και είκοσι εκατοστά *του τετραγωνικού μέτρου*» (κτγμ πάντα). Στα Αγγλικά βέβαια δεν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα, αφού το _hundredths _είναι σαφές.


----------



## rogne (Oct 28, 2013)

Αν κρατήσουμε λοιπόν το _hundredths_, ποιο από τα δύο: _Ten square meters and twenty hundredths_ ή _Ten and twenty hundredths square meters_;


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Το πρώτο οπωσδήποτε: ten square meters and twenty hundredths. Την πρώτη φορά που λες κάτι τέτοιο μπορείς να κάνεις το χατίρι του Δημήτρη και στα αγγλικά: ten square meters and twenty hundredths of a square metre. Αλλά μάλλον περιττεύει και, αν έχεις πολλά τέτοια, το πολύ να το πεις έτσι την πρώτη φορά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2013)

Πάντως το σωστότερο είναι αυτό που λέει ο Ζαζ, «δέκα κόμμα είκοσι τετραγωνικά μέτρα». Διαφορετικά προβλέπω βραχυκύκλωμα αν ακολουθεί κι άλλο ψηφίο (π.χ. 10,201 τ.μ.).


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Διαφορετικά προβλέπω βραχυκύκλωμα αν ακολουθεί κι άλλο ψηφίο (π.χ. 10,201 τ.μ.).



«10 τετραγωνικά μέτρα και 201 χιλιοστά (10,201 τ.μ.)»


----------

